# Eclipse: Benutzerkonfiguriertes Pluginladen beim Start



## noctaru (18. Aug 2006)

Da sich die Plugins für Eclipse untereinander nicht ganz mögen, frage ich mich nun Folgendes:
Ist es möglich, beim Start einzustellen, welche Plugins geladen werden? Momentan habe ich es so geregelt, dass ich für die Plugins die sich nicht mögen jeweils eine extra Installation habe, leider heißt das, dass dadurch relativ viel Platz auf der Festplatte verbraucht wird und ein wenig zeitaufwändiger ist. Darum wäre es doch eine bessere Möglichkeit, alle Plugins bei einer Installation zu installieren und dann beim Start zu entscheiden welche geladen werden sollen. Gäbe da es irgendwelche Möglichkeiten das mit Parametern zu übergeben? Oder lässt sich da irgendetwas gar in Eclipse selbst, also im Programm einstellen?
Gibt es auch die Möglichkeit mit deaktivieren von Plugins im Programm und einem anschliesenden Neustart, oder überschreiben die Plugins bei der Installation (also beim reinkopieren ins Verzeichnis) irgendwelche Dateien die von anderen in einer anderen Version benötigt werden?


----------



## Wildcard (18. Aug 2006)

Help -> Software Updates -> Manage Configuration


----------



## noctaru (18. Aug 2006)

Ersteinmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ist es dort auch wirklich möglich, alle Plugins so zu deaktivieren, dass sie mit anderen nicht im Konflikt stehen?
Das Sprachpaket lässt sich anscheinend nicht so einfach deaktivieren, da in einem Buch steht, dass gewisse Plugins auch mit dem Sprachpaket im Konflikt stehen und dann nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Aug 2006)

Du kannst alle Plugins deaktivieren, aber ich glaube ein Sprachpacket ist nicht wirklich ein plugin, oder?
(Wer installiert sich schon Sprachpakete  :bae: )


----------



## noctaru (18. Aug 2006)

Mh... installiert wird es zumindest in die Verzeichnisse: plugins und features. Na ja, was auch immer das ist. Ich kann mir allerdings irgendwie nicht vorstellen das es da irgendwelche Komplikationen mit Plugins gibt, kann ich mir zumindest nicht vorstellen. Aber da der schlaue Mann von dem schlauen Buch sich da besser als ich auskennt, würde ich jetzt mal weitere Meinungen wissen. 


Auf Deine Frage: Das einarbeiten in ein neues Programm, vorallem bei solchen großen Programmen, ist es doch mit einem Sprachpaket um einiges leichter. Zumindest, das Einarbeiten.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Aug 2006)

Ist natürlich Geschmacksache, aber im Kontext eines Entwicklers ist Englisch nunmal die Standard-Sprache.
Ausserdem ist die Übersetzung technischer Begriffe oft unmöglich, oder unendlich hässlich.
Aber jedem das seine  :wink:


----------



## noctaru (18. Aug 2006)

Ja, das weiß ich. Jedoch arbeite ich lieber mit deutschen Programmen, wenn eines vorhanden ist. Wenn ich mich dort mal etwas genauer reingearbeitet habe, wird es allmälich eh auf das Englische rauskommen, da man sich dort ein wenig leichter tut, auch bei Hilfen. Allerdings für den Anfang...
Aber lassen wir das Thema. 

Aber zum zurück zu kommen auf meine eigentliche Frage: Also ist es sinnlos, mehre Installationen zu haben, da man das ja auch so einstellen kann, welche Plugins geladen werden oder nicht?


----------



## Wildcard (18. Aug 2006)

Was heißt sinnlos? Ich habe immer etwa 10 verschiedene Eclipse Versionen und doppelt so viele Workspaces. Ich bin aber auch PlugIn Entwickler, und daher nicht unbedingt ein Maßstab.
Der Normalfall währe, alle PlugIns in ein Eclipse zu packen, und erst bei Kompatibilitätsproblemen einige PlugIns zu deaktivieren, oder gegebenfalls ein zweites Eclipse zu verwenden (von Installationen kann man eigentlich nicht sprechen, da Eclipse nicht installiert wird :wink.
Dank Callisto sind jetzt aber die wichtigsten Eclipse PlugIns zueinander kompatibel.


----------



## noctaru (18. Aug 2006)

Ok, ich brauche eigentlich momentan nur die Wichtigsten (Jigloo und dbEdit) für Java und eben das PHP Plugin, in Java arbeite ich mich ja erst noch rein. Vieleicht auch noch ein UML. ( bei dem Buch war zwar eine 60Tage Version von OmondoUML Designer dabei, aber eben nur 60 Tage Version).  Also sollte es da momentan keine Probleme geben? Momentan habe ich bei mir Eclipse 3.1 installiert. Ist es da sinnvoll das irgendwie auf 3.2 zu updaten, wegen diesem "Callisto", was auch immer das sein mag?


PS:. Man kann es eigentlich schon installieren nennen, da ja eine Installation nichts anderes als eine Einrichtung ist.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Aug 2006)

Mit Callisto bezeichnet man den zeitgleichen Release der 10 bedeutensten Eclipse Plugins in einer kompatiblen Version.
Insofern lohnt es sich in jedem Fall auf die aktuelle Version 3.2 umzusteigen.



			
				noctaru hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PS:. Man kann es eigentlich schon installieren nennen, da ja eine Installation nichts anderes als eine Einrichtung ist.


Genau. Und Eclipse wird eben nicht eingerichtet, sondern nur kopiert.  :bae:


----------



## noctaru (18. Aug 2006)

Das Programm selbst musst Du trotzdem noch an Dich anpassen und konfgurieren.  Ach egal!

Muss ich mir dazu das Programm in der neuen Version extra von Eclipse.org runterladen oder geht das auch über den Update Manager?


----------



## Wildcard (18. Aug 2006)

Du kannst es mal über den Update Manager versuchen, aber sicherer ist vermutlich es neu herunterzuladen. Es müsste sowieso so gut wie alles neu geladen werden.


----------



## noctaru (18. Aug 2006)

Da es gerade läd habe ich mal Zeit zu fragen: Gibt es eigentlich so ein ähnliches Plugin wie dieses UML Plugin von Omondo? Da war ja eben eines bei einem Buch dabei, allerdings läuft es bald aus und zweitens ist es nicht mit dem neuen Eclipse compatibel, jedenfalls hatte ich auch gewisse Probleme das zum laufen zu bekommen, da es mit einem anderen Plugin wieder nicht kompatibel war.....


----------



## Wildcard (18. Aug 2006)

Leider sind wirklich gute UML Editoren sehr rar gesäht. 
Hier werden ein paar genannt:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=35054


----------



## noctaru (18. Aug 2006)

Und wie ist das Tool vom "NetBeans Enterprise Pack 5.5 Early Access" für Netbenas 5.5?
Ich hätte hier auf der Kiste das Programm Umbrello, habe es allerdings nie wirklich ausprobiert. 
Aber wie es aussieht, muss man wirklich auf externe UML Tools zurückgreifen. 

Aber...


			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich warte immer noch auf ein vernünftiges UML Tool... Wenn das so weitergeht muss ich mir noch selbst eins schreiben  :x


sags mir dann. *g*


----------



## Wildcard (18. Aug 2006)

noctaru hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wildcard hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Werd ich tun sobald ich etwas Freizeit dafür habe. Engagierte Entwickler sind herzlich willkommen


----------



## noctaru (18. Aug 2006)

Wenn ich einen finde werde ich ihn Dir schicken. 

Also dieses Fujuaba sieht nicht schlecht aus, läuft aber irgendwie nur mit Eclipse 3.1, zeigt es bei mir aufjedenfall beim PluginManager an.


----------

